# Help! White spot on oscar 1+month



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

I noticed that my oscar has been spitting 70%+ of his food out every time I feed him.
He hasn't sustained any damage recently and everything seemed normal. 
The only thing I can think of is that he's choking?? I dont know,, I fed a algae walfer to my pleco (for the first time) and the oscar ate it to my surprise... it took him like 3 tries because it was so big. But that was about a week ago

Also, There has been a white spot on my oscar for a good month now. In the beginning, I thought it was Ich, so I raised the water temperature up to ~82 degrees F for about 3 weeks, but it isn't helping


----------



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

I started treating API Furnan-2 today to see if it would help


----------



## bluejack23 (Jan 23, 2012)

i would say that looks like damage from a rock scraping? just spit balling. and oscars are very messy btw he may be eating more than you think


----------



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

The spot isn't a scrap.

Some updates:

I used furnan-2 it looked like it worked while I added furnan-2 but after the process the white spot came back.
Now, however, the white spot is starting to turn darkish black from the middle of the white spot working its way to the outside

help please!


----------



## triscuit (May 6, 2005)

First- let's talk water chemistry... please tell us your pH/ammonia/nitrite/nitrate levels. Also, what do you have for filtration, tank mates, what size tank is this, and what is your normal water change routine?

With any disease or injury, the best thing you can do is provide a really clean environment- after you test the water, do a large water change.

It may be that the black spreading is the white disappearing?


----------



## derekc5475 (Sep 30, 2012)

Unfortunately, I lent my water kit to my friend so I can't get this answer to you until tomorrow.

However, it looks like the white spot is disappearing and turning into a blackish color.

Also, My tiger oscar is starting to develope white spots.
To be exact, only 2 (for the last 4-6 days). Today, I notice that one of those white spots is see through as if someone took a toothpick and stabbed his fin.

His tank mates are 1 6" pleco (The oscar is 6") 2 3" gouramis


----------

